# Air Purifiers???



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

I'm looking to replace our trusty bedroom air purifier with a new one. Any one in here an air quality expert?
Any tips on what to look for?


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

Are you just looking for a single room one or one that's integrated into your HVAC? My parents have one of those electrified filters that traps most everything and an air scrubber. We have the air scrubber at my house. It helps air quality but I think it does more for surfaces than air


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

@daniel3507, I'm looking for one that does a single room.
I've done the typical online reading, but I was curious if anyone has one that they're happy with and would recommend it. So far, it looks like Coway purifiers are on every review list.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

I have an Aprilaire whole house filter. I will never go back to the standard 1" filter.

I've considered putting in the Aerus Air Scrubber. Can be found at budgetheating.com last I looked.


----------



## cavince79 (Jun 18, 2019)

@JayGo 
I have the Coway AP-1512HH that I bought during pollen season. I have a large dog that is constantly in and out. I noticed a huge improvement after running it. You've likely read the selling points, but I like the detect mode where it ramps up or down the speed based on detected contaminants. I will warn you that the highest speed can be quite loud, but you can also force it to a speed if you're watching TV or want to lessen the noise.

I also have a Germ Guardian AC4900CA, which was acquired first. It's fine, it's smaller, but that one stays in a bedroom where the dog sleep. It does the job in a smaller room. I have the Coway running in the main part of the house.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

@ionicatoms, I have an Aprilaire filter, too. When we built our house in 2015, we upgraded the A/C and part of the upgrade incuded the single-filter system. Works awesome!
Just wanting to see if a dedicated purifier in my daughter's bedroom will her with her seasonal allergies.

@cavince79, thanks for chiming in. Yeah, that model seems to be super popular. That's the front-runner for us right now.


----------



## Old Hickory (Aug 19, 2019)

I wanted to pick up this thread as I'm researching single room (bedroom) air purifiers to improve sleeping conditions. I'm looking at the Blueair Pure 311.

@JayGo What did you do?


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

@Old Hickory, I wound up going with the Coway AP-1512. I figured since it's arguably the most popular air purifier currently out there with a ton of positive reviews that I'd be fine with that one. So far we're happy with it. My daughter's bedroom is about 250-ish sq ft. It's definitely helped with her allergies throughout the night.


----------



## Rackhouse Mayor (Sep 4, 2017)

I have a few Blueair purifiers and have been happy with them.


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

Related to HVAC but figures id post. K&'N washable filter. 
https://www.knfilters.com/home-air-filters

It doesnt seem like theres an actual ratings for their claims. Thought it was interestinf as its washable and thus basically lasts forever.


----------



## San (Jun 21, 2021)

For anyone still looking, the main thing to keep in mind is making sure it's a true HEPA filter.

And beyond that look at the replacement cost and availabitlty of the filters, beyond the cost of the unit itself.
Because unless you regularly replace the filters it's not really beneficial and therefore the replacement cost will soon be more than the cost of the unit itself.


----------

